# Hey Guys, I need some information



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

When the VRO went on a 35 hp Evinrude jet, same engine block as the 40 and 50,
the cost of replacing the pump was outrageous. Removed the VRO tank, hoses and wires.
Removed the VRO pump, hoses and wires, then replaced it with the diaphragm pump
for an Evinrude 48 special. I think the VRO pump was almost 300 bucks, the pump for
the 48 special was about 40 bucks. Mixed my own 50 to 1 and never had another problem
with the oil system.


----------

